# Aale in der Ostsee



## vermesser

Kurze Frage zur beginnenden Aalsaison: Wie, ab wann, wo und womit am besten?

Ich hätte einfach mit ner Durchlaufmontage in der ersten Rinne mit nem 100er Blei und Tauwurm gefischt...sobald das Wasser so 10 Grad hat und in ner Gegend wo Steine und Kraut rumstehen...weniger auf glattem Sand...

Was meint Ihr? Oder lieber ein nacktes Brandungsvorfach mit Endblei und Wattwurm oder Fetzen?


----------



## brandungsfighter

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

Ich kenne einige die in erste Linie auf Aal fischen, wichtig ist das keine Perlen auf dem Vorfach sind ! Das hat meiner Meinung nach einen Scheucheffekt.
Am besten ist es wenn man ein Tangelrörchen auf der hauptschnur fischt , dahinter eine schwarze Gummiperle und einen Wirbel!!! so kannst du die Mundschnüre samt Haken immer schnell wechseln!

Und der Köder ganz wichtig: Wattwurm oder Seeringelwurm oder eine Kombi


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

Aha, also nicht mit Tauwurm oder Fetzen? Und nicht so weit raus oder wie? Ab wann lohnt sich das?


----------



## boot

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

Ich fische auf Ostseeaal mit Tauwurm und normaler Montage.


----------



## Sterni01

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

Bei uns stecken die Fischer immer Tobse auf die Haken !


----------



## schl.wetterangler

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

Das interessiert mich auch ich geh viel in die Brandung und  mit spinnrute los aber Aal hab ich noch nie versucht warum keine Tauwürmer oder Köfis hätte ich jetzt bevorzugt denn bei Wattis und Ringlern denke ich hat man im Sommer erhebliche Probleme mit den Krabben hab gehört das sie Tauwürmer nicht so mögen


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

Hmm, also doch Tauis? Oder kommt das auf den Tag an?

Und vom Umfeld her...normaler Strand oder doch eher Leopardengrund...obwohl es da doch bestimmt erhebliche Probleme mit Hängern gibt, oder?


----------



## Der Goldaal

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

Hi Leute,

also Tauwurm ist und bleibt der Topköder für Aal, selbst wenn man es im Gulli versuchen möchte . Natürlich geht der Aal auch auf Wattis oder Ringler, aber im Allgemeinen ist der Tauwurm der Aalköder schlechthin. Mit Köderfischen ist es so eine Sache. Die Aale sind ja meistens nicht die richtigen Riesen, und dann braucht man bei köderfischen, wenn mal einer beißt, viel Geduld. Man sollte schon Zweigleisig mit Wattis/ Tauwurm fahren. Und natürlich liebt der Aal den steinigen Untergrund, wo er sich verstecken kann. Wegen der Hängergefahr sind ganz einfache Montagen (Durchlaufblei) zu empfehlen. Meine Aussagen sollen nicht wie Gesetze klingen, aber beruhen auf ca. 35 Jahre Erfahrung. ;-)


----------



## -Kevin-

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

Ich hab es bisher einmal von der Mole probiert und hab außer viele kleine Dorsche und Wittlinge nix gefangen, die dafür aber im 5 Minuten Takt.

Ich hab überhaupt keine Ahnung vom Aal angeln an der Küste.
Was muss ich da so beachten, insbesondere wie ich den unerwünschen Beifang etwas einschränken kann.


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*



Der Goldaal schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> also Tauwurm ist und bleibt der Topköder für Aal, selbst wenn man es im Gulli versuchen möchte . Natürlich geht der Aal auch auf Wattis oder Ringler, aber im Allgemeinen ist der Tauwurm der Aalköder schlechthin.



Hi, das sehe ich auch so. In der Ostsee Tauwurm und keine Perlen. In der Warnow geht Heringsfetzen besser, im Salzhaff sind Krabben unschlagbar. Krabben halten auch lange am Haken.
Das Gewicht hängt von der Brandung ab. Ich habe nie mehr als 80g benötigt, 60g reichen oft auch. Das kann man mit einer Aalrute werfen. Die erste Rinne ist genau richtig und Leogrund. Wo man einmal einen Aal gefangen hat, dort ist das wie beim Pilze sammeln. Stelle gut merken und schweigen.


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

Sehr aufschlußreich soweit! Das heißt im Prinzip stell ich einfach meine normalen Aalruten an die Ostsee, guck nach ner guten Stelle und hoffe, daß ich eine "Schlangengrube" treffe! Klingt ja recht einfach!
Und im Allgemeinen sind Ostseeaale eher kleiner als im Süßwasser? Also eher Spitzköpfe ja?


----------



## stichi

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

Ich bevorzuge ebenfalls die Laufbleimontage. Topköder sind, Tauwürmer und Bienenmaden.Hauptsächlich fange ich 
Breitkopfaale in der Ostsee. Im Stadtgebiet Rostock zwischen Petribrücke und Tonnenhof Hohe Düne gehen 
ab und zu auch Spitzkopfaale an den Haken.

Grüsse von der Ostsee. Stichi#h


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*



stichi schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge ebenfalls die Laufbleimontage. Topköder sind, Tauwürmer und Bienenmaden.Hauptsächlich fange ich
> Breitkopfaale in der Ostsee. Im Stadtgebiet Rostock zwischen Petribrücke und Tonnenhof Hohe Düne gehen
> ab und zu auch Spitzkopfaale an den Haken.
> 
> Grüsse von der Ostsee. Stichi#h



Soweit erstmal danke für die Hinweise. Ab wann lohnt sich geziehltes Angeln vom Strand? So ungefähr, von der Wassertemperatur her?


----------



## boot

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

Hi ab Ende Mai anfang Juni da ist das Wasser warm genug in der Ostsee.


----------



## zander-ralf

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

Wer erzählt eigentlich immer die Spitz- u. Breitkopfmärchen?
Bei uns gibt es Breitkopfaale die sind 70cm lang und 1m Spitzkopfaale! 
Das hängt ausschließlich mit der Nahrung zusammen und nicht mit der Länge des Fisches.
Für die deutsche Ostsee gilt, wenn der Aal läuft und Du sitzt an der richtigen Stelle beißt er auf Tauwurm genau so gut wie auf Wattwurm. Wichtig ist nur das er schneller ist als die Krabben!!! 
Bei uns ist die Nordsee leider zu salzig und ein Tauwurm ist nach 3 Minuten unbrauchbar.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## boot

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

Bei uns an der Ostsee,habe ich meine Aale immer mit Tauwürmern gefangen,die Angel mit Wattwurm brachte nur Butt und Dorsch.lg


----------



## stichi

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

@Vermesser

Wie Zander-Ralf bereits erwähnte hat die Kopfform des Aales
nichts mit seiner grösse zu tun,sondern mit der Art der Nahrung die er aufnimmt.So unterscheidet man unter 3 
verschiedenen Wuchsformen des erwachsenen Aals.
Breitkopf (vorwiegend Großtierfresser)
Schmalkopf (Allesfresser)
Spitzkopf (vorwiegend Kleintierfresser)
Asserdem unterscheidet man noch unter Gelbaal welches 
Exemplare des Süßwassers sind,und Blankaal der zum Meer 
abgewandert ist.(hat eine silberweiße Unterseite)
Beste Fangzeit ist Juli-Sept.


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*



stichi schrieb:


> @Vermesser
> 
> Wie Zander-Ralf bereits erwähnte hat die Kopfform des Aales
> nichts mit seiner grösse zu tun,sondern mit der Art der Nahrung die er aufnimmt.So unterscheidet man unter 3
> verschiedenen Wuchsformen des erwachsenen Aals.
> Breitkopf (vorwiegend Großtierfresser)
> Schmalkopf (Allesfresser)
> Spitzkopf (vorwiegend Kleintierfresser)



Das ist mir bekannt...ich hatte eher wegen der Köder gefragt...in Gewässern, wo es vorwiegend Breitköpfe gibt, ist Fisch meist besser als Wurm...hätte ja sein können, daß es in der Ostsee so ist.

Die Größe ist davon unabhängig, das ist klar...


----------



## stichi

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

@Vermesser

Du kannst mit den gängigen Süsswasserködern für Aal auch
in der Ostsee angeln.Hinzu kommt noch der Wattwurm und der Tobiasfisch.


----------



## zander-ralf

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

Moin Leute,

noch was. Ich habe meine Aalmenge auf 10 Stück/*Jahr *reduziert.
Man sollte die Zeichen der Zeit erkennen. Es sieht nun mal Sch...e aus für einen der interessantesten Fische.
Wenn der Glasaalfang noch verboten wird und man das Kormoranproblem löst hat er vielleicht eine Chance. Dann kann ich, wenn ich auf Rente bin eventuell auch noch mal einen fangen.
Denkt mal 'drüber nach, Kollegen!

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> noch was. Ich habe meine Aalmenge auf 10 Stück/*Jahr *reduziert.
> Man sollte die Zeichen der Zeit erkennen. Es sieht nun mal Sch...e aus für einen der interessantesten Fische.
> Wenn der Glasaalfang noch verboten wird und man das Kormoranproblem löst hat er vielleicht eine Chance. Dann kann ich, wenn ich auf Rente bin eventuell auch noch mal einen fangen.
> Denkt mal 'drüber nach, Kollegen!
> 
> Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
> zander-ralf



Das stimmt selbstverständlich, weswegen mein persönliches Aalmaß auch höher als das Mindestmaß liegt und ich nur die 3 größten eines Abends mitnehm, wenn ich denn soviel fang.

ABER: Glaubt Ihr wirklich, daß aus den Binnengewässern, wohin der Aal nur durch Besatz gelangt, auch nur ein Aal die Sargassosee erreicht? Wenn ich allein die Netze in meinem See stehen seh...plus die in den Gewässern, die er durchwandern muss #d !! Dazu Kormorane und Wasserverbauungen.

Und das Grundproblem ist nicht der Fang der Aale durch Angler oder Fischer, sondern das Wegfangen der Jungfische vor der Küste. Deshalb fange ich persönlich weiter Aal solange ich darf. Wenn die Glasaale einfach wandern dürften und nur für Besatz verwendet werden würden...was würden wir Aale in den Gewässern haben. 

Mal zum Nachdenken: Zu "OST-Zeiten" gab es reichlich Aal für alle!! Da hab ich als Stippi Strecken von 10 Stück hingelegt...ob die Ursache wohl in der Gier des Menschen liegt, schon die Jungfische "auszurotten" ehe sie wirklich Aale sind.

Vergleicht das doch mal mit Hechten: Wenn ich die Hechtbrut von den Wiesen wegfangen würde oder die Brut durch zu schnell ablaufendes Wasser jahrelang nicht aufkommt, bricht in einigen Jahren der Bestand zusammen...!! Und genau das passiert beim Aal...kein Angler hat jemals einen Bestand zum Zusammenbruch gebracht und auch der Fischer hat daran auch kein Interesse.


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*



vermesser schrieb:


> Und das Grundproblem ist nicht der Fang der Aale durch Angler oder Fischer, sondern das Wegfangen der Jungfische vor der Küste.



Moin, so ganz stimmt das auch nicht. Das Grundproblem ist die Klimaveränderung und die Verlagerung des Golfstromes in nördliche Richtung. Dabei verliert der Golfstrom in den letzten Jahren deutlich an Kraft. Er fließt langsamer weil das Grönlandeis taut, dadurch der Atlantik süßer wird. Das weniger salzige Wasser ist auch weniger dicht und sinkt langsamer zum Grund. Der Motor brummt langsamer. 

Die Weidenblattaale werden mit dem Golfstrom in Zukunft immer weiter an Europa vorbei in Richtung Grönland schwimmen.


----------



## Knispel

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

Denn landet er bei den Norwegern und dort herrscht wie bei den Niederländern totales Aalfangverbot. Die haben wenigstens die zeichen der Zeit erkannt.


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*



Knispel schrieb:


> Denn landet er bei den Norwegern und dort herrscht wie bei den Niederländern totales Aalfangverbot. Die haben wenigstens die zeichen der Zeit erkannt.



Ja, du hast Recht, aaaber: Wer sorgt denn für Nachwuchs in den Teichen und Flüssen? Die Angler und Fischer. Das werden sie sein lassen, wenn sie Aale nicht mehr entnehmen dürfen. Denn wozu sollten sie das viele Geld für den Besatz ausgeben?


----------



## zander-ralf

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

Genau, es ist das Geld!!!#q
Die Glasaalfänger wollen auch *nur* Geld verdienen.
Wann werden wir wirklich begreifen, dass man Geld nur in begrenzten Mengen fressen kann????|bigeyes


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*



Rosi schrieb:


> Moin, so ganz stimmt das auch nicht. Das Grundproblem ist die Klimaveränderung und die Verlagerung des Golfstromes in nördliche Richtung. Dabei verliert der Golfstrom in den letzten Jahren deutlich an Kraft. Er fließt langsamer weil das Grönlandeis taut, dadurch der Atlantik süßer wird. Das weniger salzige Wasser ist auch weniger dicht und sinkt langsamer zum Grund. Der Motor brummt langsamer.
> 
> Die Weidenblattaale werden mit dem Golfstrom in Zukunft immer weiter an Europa vorbei in Richtung Grönland schwimmen.



Ja, ich weiß und leider ist das nicht zu ändern. Der Aal macht sichs auch schwer mit seiner Vermehrung |rolleyes ! Ob der schüchtern ist?


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Genau, es ist das Geld!!!#q
> Die Glasaalfänger wollen auch *nur* Geld verdienen.
> Wann werden wir wirklich begreifen, dass man Geld nur in begrenzten Mengen fressen kann????|bigeyes



#r#r!! GENAU SO IST ES. So lange sich damit Geld verdienen lässt, ändert sich nix an der Glasaalfischerei.

Bei dem Besatz durch Angler bin ich zuversichtlicher. Schließlich wird auch für viel Geld der Lachs wieder angesiedelt, ohne das man ihn angeln darf (in Flüssen)!!

Und ein paar Jahre Pause beim Aalfang wären erträglich.


----------



## Bigone

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

Hallo, in der Esox nr.5 vom Mai 2004 ist ein Bericht über das Aalangeln im Hafen von Rostock, da fangen die Jungs ganz ordentlich auf Seeringelwurmstücke, mit ganz leichtem Gerät, direkt an der Kaikante. falls Du interesse hast, schicke ich Dir die Zeitschrift gerne kostenlos zu, gruß Gerald


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*



Bigone schrieb:


> Hallo, in der Esox nr.5 vom Mai 2004 ist ein Bericht über das Aalangeln im Hafen von Rostock, da fangen die Jungs ganz ordentlich auf Seeringelwurmstücke, mit ganz leichtem Gerät, direkt an der Kaikante. falls Du interesse hast, schicke ich Dir die Zeitschrift gerne kostenlos zu, gruß Gerald



Herzlichen Dank, ich glaube die Zeitung habe ich selbst denke ich!
Das ist der Artikel wo die mit Tau- und Seeringelwürmern teilweise auf halber Höhe direkt an der Mauer angeln, oder?


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

So, die Zeit rückt ja näher- gab es schon Schlangen in der Ostsee?


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

Wurden immernoch keine Schlangen gefangen oder postet das nur keiner? Das Wasser sollte doch wohl langsam warm genug sein??

Ich werde es Wochenende mal versuchen, bin gespannt...


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

moin, ich war am sonnabend an der ostmole- nicht ein aal!!!
weder tau/ noch watt/ noch seeringelwurm!!
hab´s aus lauter verzweiflung auxch mit maden probiert!
NÜSCHT! auch die vielen anderen angler hatten nix und in den tagen davor auch nich....

vielleicht an der offenen küst besser#c

schönen gruß


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

@ observer: Ok, danke. Irgendwie läufts momentan wohl nirgends mit Aal...im See nämlich auch nicht.

Vielleicht versuch ich es trotzdem mal...kannst Du einen Strand um Rostock empfehlen, der einen Versuch lohnt?


----------



## Johnny1

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

Kann man die aale auch wie im fluss direkt am ufer fangen?
Direkt an den molen?
Wuerde es im urlaub auch mal auf aal probieren.


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

Also soweit ich weiß, kann man die über und an der Steinpackung von Molen fangen. Und wohl auch direkt an der Kaimauer...

Bin aber leider selbst noch nicht zum Testen gekommen, deshalb alles nur theoretisches Geschwafel meinerseits...sicher gibts hier berufenere Ostsee-Aal-Angler...


----------



## pagan82

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

In Heidkate direkt vor den Molen treibt sich desöfteren Aal herum, kannst dein Glück also versuchen!


----------



## maki1980

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

Du kannst fast in jedem Hafenbecken dein Glück auf Aale versuchen.
Genauso kannst Du es vom Strand aus probieren, wobei Du hier immer Mischgrund haben solltest.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## brandungsfighter

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

Also nochmal , laut meiner Ehrfahrung ist es das beste Seeringel oder Watwurm zu benutzen , klar hat man mit Krebsen zu kämpfen , aber mit Tauwurm hat man so eine lange anlaufzeit bis da mal ein Aal beisst !
Ich hatte vor 4 Wochen mal eine Schnur mit 20Haken draussen um mal anzutästen , wann es los geht !
Und ich hatte nur Wattis drauf , nächsten morgen war ein Aal von über 1,20m und über 3,5kg dran!!!:k Der hatte allein fast 16cm im durchmesser!!! Ich habe mich richtig erschrocken , das es noch so etwas bei uns in der ostsee gibt , aber man muss direkt die richtige stelle finden , dann klappt es auch mit den Aalen!

viel spass und mfg Laurin#h


----------



## Nask7

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*



brandungsfighter schrieb:


> Also nochmal , laut meiner Ehrfahrung ist es das beste Seeringel oder Watwurm zu benutzen , klar hat man mit Krebsen zu kämpfen , aber mit Tauwurm hat man so eine lange anlaufzeit bis da mal ein Aal beisst !
> Ich hatte vor 4 Wochen mal eine Schnur mit 20Haken draussen um mal anzutästen , wann es los geht !
> Und ich hatte nur Wattis drauf , nächsten morgen war ein Aal von über 1,20m und über 3,5kg dran!!!:k Der hatte allein fast 16cm im durchmesser!!! Ich habe mich richtig erschrocken , das es noch so etwas bei uns in der ostsee gibt , aber man muss direkt die richtige stelle finden , dann klappt es auch mit den Aalen!
> 
> viel spass und mfg Laurin#h



Und ich hab mich ebend richtig
erschrocken als ich das las#d


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*



brandungsfighter schrieb:


> Also nochmal , laut meiner Ehrfahrung ist es das beste Seeringel oder Watwurm zu benutzen , klar hat man mit Krebsen zu kämpfen , aber mit Tauwurm hat man so eine lange anlaufzeit bis da mal ein Aal beisst !
> Ich hatte vor 4 Wochen mal eine Schnur mit 20Haken draussen um mal anzutästen , wann es los geht !
> Und ich hatte nur Wattis drauf , nächsten morgen war ein Aal von über 1,20m und über 3,5kg dran!!!:k Der hatte allein fast 16cm im durchmesser!!! Ich habe mich richtig erschrocken , das es noch so etwas bei uns in der ostsee gibt , aber man muss direkt die richtige stelle finden , dann klappt es auch mit den Aalen!
> 
> viel spass und mfg Laurin#h



Von dem Vieh möchte ich gern mal ein Foto sehen. Und bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich zweifle das nicht an, aber ich habe noch nie einen solch großen Aal gesehen.


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

moin, ich könnte mir schon einige gute stellen vorstellen:
stoltera-viele pflanzen und sehr viele steine; börgerende nach nienhagen-viel kraut, steine und rinnen; natürlich bukspitze bei kübo und n tipp von nem "profi" direkt neben dem yachthafen in kübo!!!
aber man kann die biester natürlich überall und nirgends fangen/finden...

nach meinem urlaub werde ich mich auch verschärft auf aal und meeräsche konzentrieren!!!
jetzt geht´s erstmal nach baltrum-wölfe ärgern|supergri

schönen gruß und petri heil


----------



## maki1980

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

Schnurr mit 20 Haken?


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

Ich vermute Aalschnur...soll ja tatsächlich Gegenden geben, wo das nach wie vor unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen erlaubt ist.


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

Moin ihr, Aalschnüre darf nur ein Fischer oder ein Nebenerwerbsfischer auslegen. Wir dürfen in Meck-Pom max mit 6 Anbißstellen fischen. Was sehr aufwändig ist und schwierig auszulegen, weil sehr lang. Solch ein Vorfach fliegt nicht richtig. Es muß gerade gezogen werden. Vom Boot aus kann man sich treiben lassen. 
Dann kommen die Krabben und futtern die Wattis/Ringler. Oder auch nicht. Also einholen und nachsehen... Das ist Streß, besonders wenn man mit 3 Ruten fischt.

Die Fischer bestücken ihre 100 Haken deshalb mit Krabben. Die halten nämlich die ganze Nacht und nicht nur 5 Minuten. Ergo muß es in dieser Aalschnurzeit Krabben geben. 

Von daher glaube ich ohne ein aussagekräftiges Foto kein Wort vom 3,5kg Aal. Und wenn Jemand so ein Teil fängt, dann gibt es ganz bestimmt ein Foto.


----------



## chrisdive

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

16 cm durchmesser!!!
bitte sagt mir, das ich mich verlesen habe 
1,20 cm lang und satte 3,5 kilo schwer!!! 

scheiss auf das kleine ding, was hat den der große gewogen...und wo ist eigentlich der smiley mit dem stein in der hand#c


----------



## Johnny1

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

Hey Leuts,

wegen den Krabben, 
mir wurde gesagt, dass man mit baitelastic den wurm am haken halten kann und so die Krabben umgeht...
Stimmt das?


----------



## vermesser

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*



Rosi schrieb:


> Von daher glaube ich ohne ein aussagekräftiges Foto kein Wort vom 3,5kg Aal. Und wenn Jemand so ein Teil fängt, dann gibt es ganz bestimmt ein Foto.



:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## sunny

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*



brandungsfighter schrieb:


> nächsten morgen war ein Aal von über 1,20m und über 3,5kg dran!!!:k Der hatte allein fast 16cm im durchmesser!!!



Egal was du für'n Stoff  nimmst, ich will da auch was von haben .


----------



## maki1980

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

Am besten gefallen mir die 16 cm Durchmesser 
Schaut Euch mal auf einem Lineal oder Zollstock 16cm an.


----------



## sunny

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

:q:q Genau das habe ich gemacht, bevor ich nach dem Stoff gefragt habe.


----------



## Travechris

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

dieser aal macht ja schon so manchem Waller Konkurrenz!


----------



## MrFloppy

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

hmmm 16 cm im durchmesser = 8cm radius, bei 120cm länge. nehmen wir als durchschnittlichen durchmesser dann mal 10cm auf 80cm länge, die dichte des aals wird ca. 1 sein

5x5x3,14x80x1/1000 = 4,71kg

irgendwie passen die maße und das gewicht nicht zusammen. wieg das teil nochmal nach - nicht dass er statt 7 pfund 7 kilo hat.


----------



## Sterni01

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

Der war schwanger ! :q


----------



## urnenmann

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

Hallo |wavey:
Versucht es mal auf dem Priwall in Travemünde....Da ist der Aal schon gut unterwegs...Als Beifang kommt dann auch schon mal ein schöner Butt zum Vorschein....Dieses Jahr hatte ich bei 2 Ansitzen jeweils zwei Aale von ca 65 cm und guten 400 g ......

lg :vik:


----------



## FehmarnAngler

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

Habe den Thread erst jetzt gefunden |uhoh:

Hier auf der Insel läuft Aal super, war 3x los, und hatte mit einem Kumpel einmal 10 Aale zum mitnehmen, dann 5 und einmal 3, alle auf Wattwurm.

Alle Aale waren bis oben hin voll mit Wattis, rund um die Insel beginnt der Grund im Flachwasser zu "brennen" (vergammeln, erkennbar durch rote und weiße Flecken)  und am Grund liegen überall Wattwürmer und totes Kleingetier rum, das erstickt ist. Woher ich das weiß? Ist ne feine Sache vom Boot aus in naturbelassender Ostsee zu schnorcheln.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## FehmarnAngler

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich vermute Aalschnur...soll ja tatsächlich Gegenden geben, wo das nach wie vor unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen erlaubt ist.


 

In S-H kann man sich, wenn man einen gültigen Fischerreischein hat, noch so einen weißen Schein holen, mit dem man 2 Doppelkörbe oder 4 Einzelkörbe und eine Legschnur mit bis zu 100 Haken legen darf. In der Nordsee darf man sogar ein kleines Schleppnetz #d, eine 2x2 Senke und noch irgendwas anderes fischen. 

Ich habe diesen "weißen Lappen" zwar, stelle aber äußerst seltend mal eine Reuse und dann als Zeitvertreib oder wenn ich mal einen Aal essen will (wenn's denn soweit kommt, denn mein Vater hat mitlerweile viel mit Fisch am Hut).

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## urnenmann

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

Das hört sich ja richtig gut an bei dir :m Wo genau sitzt du denn immer an ?

lg|wavey:


----------



## FehmarnAngler

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

Yachthafen am Südstrand - dort geht am Wasser so ein Sand-Feinschotterweg am Café Sorgenfrei bis zum Badestrand, auf Höhe der weißen Ferienwohnungen stehen zwei Sitzbänke mit Mülleimer vor dem Weg am Wasser. Die letzten Male hatten wir Glück das dort nicht alles dicht mit Reusen war. Ist eine klasse Stelle. Man hat feste Sitzbänke, im Rücken sorgt eine Wegbeleuchtung immer für etwas Licht (nicht so, dass es wirklich auffällt, aber man merks) und nebenbei hat man einen festen Mülleimer am Angelplatz was immer sehr praktisch ist. #6

Jeder hat immer mit 3 Ruten gefischt: Eine Rute in/bei der Fahrrinne, eine auf mittlerer Distanz und manchmal eine Pose die ~ 5 Meter entfernt im Knietiefem Wasser steht. Auf letzteres fangen wir die meisten Aale.

Der Grund ist eher sandig mit ganz leichten Grasbuschgewüchsen, da ist es nicht schlimm wenn die Montage drin liegt.

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## urnenmann

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

hallo Jochen |wavey:
Danke für deine Info erst mal....Mit welchen Wurfweiten muss man rechnen und wie viel gramm Blein nutzt du.....


:vik:


----------



## FehmarnAngler

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

Ich sagte ja, eine Rute kommt in/an die Fahrrinne, die ist von dem Platz so 50-60 Meter entfernt. Dann eine etwas näher, so um die 30 Meter und eine ganz nahe auf 5 Meter (Pose).

Normalerweise brauche ich nur 40-100gr, das reicht dicke!#6


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Marcel-hl

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

Wir waren am Freitag Abend zum Aal fischen in Pelzerhaken. 
Wind stand perfekt (sw) und relativ früh gingen 2 schöne Aale an die Montage.
Nr.1 war eine schöne Größe für den Räucherofen, Nr.2 Handgelenk dick und 76cm lang. |bigeyes
Die Waage ist leider zur Zeit defekt.
Ein u30 Leo hatte sich auch noch in die erste Rinne verirrt.
Um 3 Uhr ging es dann zurück nach Lübeck.
Schöner Einstand, hat mir gefallen |supergri


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

moin, durch die hanse sail aus dem rostocker hafen vertrieben hab ich es mir freitag abend mit meiner freundin am strand von elmenhorst gemütlich gemacht.
nach zwei zu kleinen aalen kam dann ein schöner von 73cm.
beim ausnehmen hab ich echt n schreck bekommen, denn der kleine hatte vorher richtig zugelangt: 1 aalmutter 18cm, 1 butterfisch 15cm,1 butterfisch von 12cm und dazu dann noch 2-3 garnelen!!!
dass der überhaupt noch lust hatte was zu fressen...

gruß tom


----------



## DxcDxrsch

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

so so es geht also  und welcher köder hats gebracht?


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

bei mir beißt´s eigentlich nur auf dendrobena und bienenmade!
werde aber auch noch mal seeringler ausprobieren...

gruß


----------



## Ossifischer

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

@ alle wegen der Größe der Aale schaut mal hier rein. (http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischhitparade/all/1-aal.html#) hätte ich nicht gesessen wäre ich umgefallen.


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

moin, also ich habe jetzt noch n paar andere köder getestet:
sandaal-haben die krabben zum fressen gern-ob die aale die mögen weiß ich leider immer noch nicht!
tauwurm-ganz vereinzelt mal n biss.
seeringler-nichts!
watti-ganz, ganz selten mal einer!

der beste köder ist einfach bienenmade( gerade die größeren), gefolgt von dendrobenabündel!

schönen gruß tom


----------



## DxcDxrsch

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

hmmm mit bienenmaden hab ich nicht wirklich erfahrung aber ich find schon erstaunlich das es zwischen dendrobena und tauwurm so große unterschiede gibt...


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

Hi Tom, 73cm sind eine echte Länge#6 
Welch ein Vielfraß!


----------



## xbsxrvxr

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

moin moin, ich war gestern nacht wieder an der westmole.
um 02.00 uhr hatte ich tatsächlich auch noch 2 bisse direkt nacheinander-2 aale 59cm, 61 cm.(und das nachdem ich den ganzen abend keinen einzigen zupfer hatte!!!)
naja jedenfalls kam mir der 59er sehr merkwürdig vor-kugelrunder bauch, nicht sonderlich gut genährt, schneeweiße unterseite und moosgrünes "top".
beim ausnehmen traf mich fast der schlag|bigeyes...
9HERINGE von 7-10cm und einige garnelen!!!!
der bauch des burschen war dermaßen prall, dass er nach dem säubern fast nur aus gedehnten bauchlappen bestand...

naja, das war jedenfalls der zweite in dieser woche, der hering gefressen hatte(der letzte von dienstag, 72cm hatte sich nen 12er hering einverleibt).

damit steht der köder für nächste woche aber auf jeden fall fest!!!!!!!!!!

werd dann mal berichten wie´s gelaufen ist.

schönen gruß tom


----------



## Brikz83

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

Na dann Petri 
klingt nach ner eindeutigen Nahrungspräferenz der Schleicher....


----------



## guido12

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

Hallo #h ich wollte mal in Wismar los auf ostseeaale direkt im hafen was meint ihr wie hoch sind da meine fangmöglichkeiten oder kennt ihr ein platz in der nähe wo man gut fangen kann......


----------



## Windfinder

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

Moin Männer, Hallo Rosi,
war sehr ruhig hier die letzte Zeit!!!
Geht keiner mehr auf Aal?
Ich habe versucht das Thema die letzten zwei Jahre aufrecht zuhalten, allerdings erfolglos!
War die Jahr schon jemand los?


----------



## Förde-Burns

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

Habe die letzten Jahre auch keinen Aal mehr aus der Förde gezogen, nichtmal Schnürsenkel.


----------



## Rosi

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

7 Jahre später und es gibt kaum noch Aale in der Ostsee. Auch im Salzhaff sind die Fänge (der Fischer) enorm zurück gegangen. 
An die Hellbachmündung kommt man nur noch auf Kraft ran, alles abgesperrt und geschützt.


----------



## urnenmann

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

Habe jetzt bereits 5 x angesessen...... nichts ...rein garnix..... Grüße


----------



## Förde-Burns

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

Habe letztens von nem Aal fang im flbg Hafen gehört. Der fang von Aal in der Ostsee ist aber nicht mehr gezielt möglich, meiner Meinung nach


----------



## Windfinder

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

Habe in letzter Zeit von guten Aalfängen um Wismar gehört.
Ich selber war einmal vom Strand aus erfolgreich! Zwei Schleicher konnte ich überreden mit zukommen. 
Vieleicht komme ich diesen Sommer noch ein zwei mal los, um mich selbst davon zu überzeugen, was mir erzählt wurde.


----------



## paulbarsch

*AW: Aale in der Ostsee*

Hat man Ende September, anfang Oktober auch noch Chancen, in der Ostsee Aal zu fangen?

Gruß Andreas


----------

